# Happy Spring <3



## Tyler (Mar 15, 2007)

<3


----------



## ƒish (Mar 15, 2007)

Ahhh... finally.  It's up. : D (been ready for weeks i might point out again. >.>)


----------



## Fanghorn (Mar 15, 2007)

Ahh, Its a bit off centered on IE. D:


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 15, 2007)

Image still hosted on Photobucket?  Weak.

Awesome skin though.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 15, 2007)

I have to get my spring avatar up now =o


----------



## ƒish (Mar 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Image still hosted on Photobucket?  Weak.
> 
> Awesome skin though.


 I'll still love photobucket forever. : D

I don't care how imageready is somehow better... photobucket doesn't give me all these ******** popups whenever i host something.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Image still hosted on Photobucket?  Weak.
> 
> Awesome skin though.


 It's the difference between 1 hour and three.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 15, 2007)

I will be working on fixing it for IE.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 15, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You guys couldn't host it on the server? :\


----------



## Gabby (Mar 15, 2007)

it blue


----------



## Fanghorn (Mar 15, 2007)

Please center it, theres a 3 inch gap of blue on the right. D:


----------



## Tyler (Mar 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's always good to having a backup.

So storm, when are gyroids going to be the       te smiles? 

And get rid of the winter smile. D:


----------



## ƒish (Mar 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 uhh... _I_ am the one making the graphics... I don't exactly have server access. >.>

plus moving them all over there when they're already on photobucket is like... pointless.  would you rather be using photobuckets bandwidth or our own? I'd take photobucket since our server has been overloaded once already. : (


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's the difference between one hour and three.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow! I love it!!!


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 15, 2007)

I liketh the skin. *thumbs way up*


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 15, 2007)

One of the IE problems is fixed, but I still have to fix the color problem.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 15, 2007)

Hate the BG


----------



## ƒish (Mar 15, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Hate the BG


 for the record I voted for brown. >.>


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 15, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 15, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Jman (Mar 15, 2007)

Awesome Fish! I looks great!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2007)

Woah, VERY nice skin. I like this one lots.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, the color problem for IE is fixed.  Let me know if you still see that problem or another problem... etc...


----------



## Tyler (Mar 15, 2007)

The icons in the nav bar a still there.  :gyroidwink:


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 15, 2007)

Awesome skin..

The BG could be better IMO.. >.>


----------



## ƒish (Mar 15, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 15, 2007)

Gray and blue = horrible.

I've said it in my initial impressions of this skin... Everything looks pwnsome except the background.


----------



## Justin (Mar 15, 2007)

W00t.

I like it besides the background; you've almost taken away the AC-ness of the skin without the grass background. 

Good job fish.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 15, 2007)

I wouldn't say the backround looks "bad" as much as I would say it just "doesn't fit in very well"...

In other words, I can live with it.      

EDIT AFTER READING JUSTINS POST: Oh, yeah...thats why it was awkward. The AC backround...your not gonna' include it this time?


----------



## JJRamone2 (Mar 15, 2007)

YAY! A DECENT SKIN!


----------



## Zelandonia (Mar 15, 2007)

Personally, I think the background fits well. Not the light blue at the top, but the rest.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gray and blue = horrible.
> 
> I've said it in my initial impressions of this skin... Everything looks pwnsome except the background.


 What are you talking about?  There's no gray.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 15, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The proposed gray, I mean.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 15, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> W00t.
> 
> I like it besides the background; you've almost taken away the AC-ness of the skin without the grass background.
> 
> Good job fish.


 One of the criticisms of our last skins was that there was too much going on, especially the background.  Also, we wanted something new.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Then which skin were you talking about?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 15, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This one, the beta had gray in the background and Fish says he liked it that way.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is a different skin. =o


----------



## ƒish (Mar 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beta? Thats an entirely different skin bro... one I happen to have a little more love for than this one we're using. >.>


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 15, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, it's the same thing.  I remember what Fish showed me. :\

Same thing but with grey background.

But the current background is meh to the max as well.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This:

http://z6.invisionfree.com/acSkingreen/

is probably what you're thinking of.

Not the same thing.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 15, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How isn't it?  It's basically the same thing but with grey background.  I don't care about subtleties, it's basically the same.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Um... I can't find anything that's the same...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 15, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope you're joking. :|


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 15, 2007)

No, I'm not.  Every single thing... can't find anything.  Well the little envelopes, but we haven't changed those on any skins.


----------



## ƒish (Mar 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Maybe you should look at the buttons side by side.  they're different.  I should know, I made them.

this is the same style, not the same work.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 15, 2007)

Mmkay, I seriously think you're kidding.  The skin looks almost identical except for the background and other parts in the foreground.

You get my point, though, don't try to outsmart me when there's nothing to outsmart.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 15, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mmkay, I seriously think you're kidding. The skin looks almost identical except for the background and other parts in the foreground.
> 
> You get my point, though, don't try to outsmart me when there's nothing to outsmart.


I'm not joking.  Show me one thing on the entire skin that is the same.


----------



## ƒish (Mar 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 15, 2007)

It's not Spring...it's 30 degrees here, however, there's like no snow anymore only little groups.  Maybe in 2 or 3 weeks it will be warm here.


----------



## ƒish (Mar 15, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> It's not Spring...it's 30 degrees here, however, there's like no snow anymore only little groups.  Maybe in 2 or 3 weeks it will be warm here.


 Oh alright, we'll just take the skin down now since you don't think it's spring yet.    
-_-


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 15, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Mar 15, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Justin (Mar 15, 2007)

It might not be spring but it is in other parts of the world.    			 As fish said; why would the skin go down for a few people.   
-_-


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 15, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 15, 2007)

It has been like 60 degrees all week here... and now tomorrow we are suppose to get a foot of snow or something  :wacko:


----------



## Justin (Mar 15, 2007)

PKMN; by a few people I mean people on TBT.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 15, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> It has been like 60 degrees all week here... and now tomorrow we are suppose to get a foot of snow or something :wacko:


It was like 50s for like 2 days and for 1 day it was 60/70 and now it was 30/40 yesterday, today, and probably for a week or something.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah Fish... Green and flat-out gray don't exactly match.


----------



## ƒish (Mar 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Yeah Fish... Green and flat-out gray don't exactly match.


 perhaps... to a musicians eye.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 15, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 15, 2007)

Fish, the most competent reviewer is one that is not professional in any way.  If a professional comments on another professional's work, that opinion will be biased.  If it's just a normal nobody commenting on a professional's work... That's different.

In art, I am a nobody.  Take my opinion with the highest regard.


----------



## ƒish (Mar 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fish, the most competent reviewer is one that is not professional in any way.  If a professional comments on another professional's work, that opinion will be biased.  If it's just a normal nobody commenting on a professional's work... That's different.
> 
> In art, I am a nobody.  Take my opinion with the highest regard.


 The how the heck do you improve if people are just trying to get you to dumb your work down..?

A gray background would look great, but unfortunately nobody but me seems to see that.

looks like we get to go back to the stone age, the age of beautiful, beautiful monotony.

green background it is. : |


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 15, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Mar 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Kiro (Mar 16, 2007)

Well I for one like this one.  I've seen it in development and It's changed a little.  Very nice job!  Definitely stands out from the last one!


----------



## MasterDS (Mar 16, 2007)

Like the new skin two. However, if you intend on keeping the background blue, why not put in some clouds?


----------



## Nate (Mar 16, 2007)

I think the skin is like, perfect. The buttons are <3, too.

I just think we need a slightly different shade of blue for the background, but this one still fits fine.    
^_^


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 16, 2007)

Well if anyone has a specific color for the bg they have in mind, let me know and I'll test it out on another board.



> Like the new skin two. However, if you intend on keeping the background blue, why not put in some clouds?


Easier said than done to keep an OK load time.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 16, 2007)

Which color is better?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 16, 2007)

Green and grey are one of the best matches of colors I have ever seen.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 16, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Green and grey are one of the best matches of colors I have ever seen.


 Green-ish grey, perhaps.  But the kind of grey that was on that old skin doesn't fit if you ask me...


----------



## SL92 (Mar 16, 2007)

I spy with my jealous eye a winning banner.


The only things I don't like are the background color, and the roof in the banner.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 16, 2007)

The banner is actually like the best ever.     

I have only one small complaint, no big deal.  I won't cause a ruckus if the background remains the same.  Don't take criticism so personally fish.  I'm just saying that I personally don't like the current background... no biggie.  I'm not the center of the world, it doesn't have to revolve around me, but I do have an opinion.

The skin and banner absolutely rock.  My only gripe is the background, as I said.


----------



## Triforce3force (Mar 16, 2007)

Woah....sweet!  So that's why it had a "page could not be found" for the last five minutes.    
^_^


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 16, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Woah....sweet!  So that's why it had a "page could not be found" for the last five minutes.    
^_^


 It did? o.0

I don't think that's related.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 16, 2007)

Yay! Neat new skin!


----------



## Justin (Mar 16, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Which color is better?


 ^^^


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 16, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you like it darker?

other opinions...?


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Mar 16, 2007)

I LOVE the Maintitle, and almost every graphic. The submenu and userlinks could use graphics, and I think the background stands out a bit too much being a completely different color. Other than that, excellent skin, Fish!


----------



## ƒish (Mar 16, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> The banner is actually like the best ever.
> 
> I have only one small complaint, no big deal.  I won't cause a ruckus if the background remains the same.  Don't take criticism so personally fish.  I'm just saying that I personally don't like the current background... no biggie.  I'm not the center of the world, it doesn't have to revolve around me, but I do have an opinion.
> 
> The skin and banner absolutely rock.  My only gripe is the background, as I said.


 I don't love the background either. As I said, I voted for gray, or brown.

I'm working on a less-prominent background pattern right now.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 16, 2007)

I would have like to have seen what a different but somewhat similar shade of green looks...

I'd also like to see what the AC grass-backround thing would look like...


But don't mind me.    			  Just suggestions/thoughts.


----------



## Frenchie7 (Mar 16, 2007)

This is so cool.  Coolest skin ever.  The winter one was horrible.  Oh and change the background to green.  It looks better.


----------



## ƒish (Mar 16, 2007)

Frenchie7 said:
			
		

> This is so cool.  Coolest skin ever.  *The winter one was horrible.*  Oh and change the background to green.  It looks better.


 Thanks, I helped with that one too.


----------



## Micah (Mar 16, 2007)

Gorgeous blue and nice banner!


----------



## Copper (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow havn't posted here forever! Anyways the blue background is quite different it's slightly plain but as you said it would cause the loading times to be much longer. Also maybe if you could sample different colors on test boards and test them out we could vote for the one we want and the one that gets the highest votes wins?


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 17, 2007)

Copper said:
			
		

> Wow havn't posted here forever! Anyways the blue background is quite different it's slightly plain but as you said it would cause the loading times to be much longer. Also maybe if you could sample different colors on test boards and test them out we could vote for the one we want and the one that gets the highest votes wins?


 That could take a while.  And we actually spent a few days testing things out but we didn't get anywhere.  Some people changed their minds.  Some people said change it to that while other said it's even worse... etc...


----------

